# High pH level possibly cause by food?



## Gloria (Jul 5, 2011)

The vet had taken a urine sample from Nikita (first pee of the morning and she fasted for at least 12 hours); the results came back that her pH reading was 9 (I also asked for a copy of the urinalysis, and it also shows she has 2-3 Struvite crystals which the clinic did not tell me about). The vet said the possible cause for the high pH could be the food (Nikita is fed Acana's Pacifica) and the vet wants us to switch her to prescription Science Diet D/D but I refuse to feed my girl that stuff.
In doing some research, I found that a high pH level could be caused by a diet high in fruits, veggies and grains; now I know that Acana is grain free but there are a lot of fruits and veggies. It was suggested to try EVO but it caused Nikita to constantly lick herself as if it was irritating her "privates" and EVO is quite expensive in Canada; it was then suggested to try Orijen. Since this is the same company that makes Acana, I figured the switch would be easy....nope. Now she has diarrhea.
At first we thought it was something she licked so we did the "no food for 24 hours" followed by the "bland diet". This seemed to have helped and today she was fed a normal meal (still transitioning from Acana so it was 75% Orijen / 25% Acana) but my Mom called and said Nikita has diarrhea again...she goes every 30 minutes or so....and yes she is drinking water.
So my question is what can I feed her to bring down the pH level? :help: Should I put her back on Acana and add a cranberry supplement? I don't want to feed her Royal Canin or Science Diet and I'd like to stay away from an all life stages food.
Sorry for the long post but I've gotten to the point of frustration and confusion; I want what's best for my girl.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

My dog has struvite crystals in her urine. I give her some yogurt and mix in a supplement (Solid Gold Berry Balance). So far she is doing really well on it and I didn't have to switch her food either.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

If you decide to switch foods.....look into California Naturals.
I believe that they have a lower PH level in some of their foods.....ie...Chicken & Rice.
Contact the company and ask them about the products to be sure.....worth a try.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Before your vet sends you on a wild goose chase, I'd test the urine several times myself throughout the day. 
You can pick up urine test strips at the pharmacy.


----------



## Gloria (Jul 5, 2011)

My mom tried one last thing after my initial post and simply gave Nikita 100% Orijen (no mixing with Acana or anything) and no diarrhea so we'll stick with it and see how the urine tests work out.


Pattycakes said:


> My dog has struvite crystals in her urine. I give her some yogurt and mix in a supplement (Solid Gold Berry Balance). So far she is doing really well on it and I didn't have to switch her food either.


How much yogurt do you feed, how often and what kind (plain, fruit, vanilla)? Nikita likes yogurt anyway especially since my mom gives her just a little everyday.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

she needs an antibiotic for these crystals to completely go away. Berry Balance is just to help them from coming back. It's good stuff, I keep Ava on it regularly as I've had issues with this problem with her as well. The pH level does have to do with the diet but isn't the only contributing factor. I'm in the process of changing Ava's food due to this very issue.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I have Ava on CN (Venison) and her pH is HIGH ... over an 8. so if you go with CN I would keep an eye on it. I contacted them regarding the pH for the Venison and they told me they do not do that kind of testing.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I give her a couple tablespoons of plain flavor yogurt. I only give it to her in the evening after she eats her dinner.


----------



## Gloria (Jul 5, 2011)

*Update!*

We ended up switching Nikita to Orijen adult dog food and I took her to the vet's Thursday morning (before she ate or peed) for another urine test...test results came back on Friday and her pH is now at 6, down from 9!
Of course I asked for a copy of the test results since the only message we got was that the pH was fine: no signs of struvite crystals but a few casts...I looked that up and it doesn't seem serious enough to worry about. Everything else is normal.
So glad that her pH is at a reasonable level now.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

that's great! So glad she is doing better!


----------

